# Front bumper mods? Pics please



## mmccarthy7220 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey there, what are some nice things you can do to a stock front bumper to make it look more agressive? Where can you get a nice splitter or dtm wings or a lip spoiler that will mount directly to the stock bumper? I dont want to deal with new bumper covers. My car is black and I thought I could paint these Items myself for an easy match without to much cost. Any ideas and pics would be much appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

have a look at the seat cupra lip spoiler .
looks factory on a tt .


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

osir make things too .
pics on there website


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The LCR splitter requires some cutting to fit...look at the tt shop website for some ideas:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I plan on buying some of that rs4 mesh and molding it in from the back of the bumper. It will take a little work, but should be 1 off and look awesome.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

this is a Reiger front lip with a Forge FMIC, i removed the center mesh, and cut the tabs off the inside of the bumper for a clean look, not a "hey he just removed the mesh look"


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

shaved washers, license plate filler piece, votex front lip...










i also removed the reflectors and smoked the turns which made the front end look a lot cleaner and more aggressive


----------



## landwomble (Mar 29, 2011)

Seat Leon Cupra R front splitter is a very cheap, very easy mod.
Spraying your lower grilles gloss black looks great, as does doing your front rings.
I posted some how to guides on all of these on my blog
http://landwomble.wordpress.com/


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

V6 front end, shaved the washers and plate groove. Custom shaved from headlight housings (no long turn signal/reflector)


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*cut-out!*

My front!
http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/...vtt/?action=view&current=Frontgrilleupper.jpg
http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/...vtt/?action=view&current=MyTTMarch2011008.jpg


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

trixx said:


> shaved washers, license plate filler piece, votex front lip...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the look of those Twisties and beefy rear tires. :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I plan on buying some of that rs4 mesh and molding it in from the back of the bumper. It will take a little work, but should be 1 off and look awesome.


Maybe not. Some of the new "RS" mesh grill patterns are and exact match for the first gen Scion xb lower grill work. As I recall, the TTRS mesh is one. Not sure about the RS4. 

google some pics to do a comparo. 

cheers.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Maybe not. Some of the new "RS" mesh grill patterns are and exact match for the first gen Scion xb lower grill work. As I recall, the TTRS mesh is one. Not sure about the RS4.
> 
> google some pics to do a comparo.
> 
> cheers.


Wow! Awesome find! I've been looking too! Lol


----------

